# Jets R Us



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

like it

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...bayphotohosting

sam


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I love it......my son and I were in fits of laughter......that would be awesome up the A12


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thats great,have seriously thought about attempting to build something like that


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I built one of those many many years ago. It was never installed into anything that could go anywhere, we just played with it in a bech vice for a while. They are actually quite simple to make. I built a pulse jet a few years after that, also only ran in the vice only. Very noisy, spectacular soundwaves, I tried to light a smoke in the tailflame and the soundwaves destroyed the whole sigarette instantly! Some guys build these into go-carts, onto bicycles, and all sorts. I saw a video of one that a guy built into his mother-in-law's wheelchair. Appearantly, she was very chuffed that he was trying to make her life easier, until she saw the thing going..

There is a guy in Holland who built a few model airplanes with these pulsejets, and a few guys in Brittain somewhere, but the Dutch guy said he was not allowed to fly his planes at most airshows, because of the excessive noise. I can understand that!


----------

